# [C#] Verzeichnisbaum in einem Treeview



## tessay (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo, 

ich wuerde gerne meine Festplatten in einem Treeview auslesen. Das Auslesen der Daten klappt, allerdings streikt die Node-Erstellung in der 3ten Ebene. 

Hat jemand ein funktionierendes Code-Stueck, dass mir da weiterhilft?

Danke fuer die Hilfe,

Dany


----------



## tessay (9. Mai 2003)

Update:

Ich krieg die Unterverzeichnisse angehängt... (wenn auch durch eine seltsame Programmierweise?!).

Allerdings wie bekomme ich die einzelnen Festplatten/Netzaufwerke? Ich habe die auf Seite 3 gegebenen Antwort als Beispiel hergenommen, Problem ist, dass mein VB.Net die System.Management nicht kennt?!

Dany


----------



## Valentin- (9. Mai 2003)

ist zwar webform sollte aber ähnlich unter winform sein
http://www.aspalliance.com/shark/articles/TreeView/TreeViewDoc.aspx


----------

